# [HDD] Discos duros SATA: conclusiones (abierto)

## frodoweb

Estaba pensando en comprar un disco duro y se me paso la idea de SATA por que mi placa lo soporta (ASUS a8v), el chipset es VIA y creo que esta soportado en linux, la transferencia es mas rapida ...

Bueno; pues he buscado por los foros y estas son las conclusiones que he sacado:

1. Los SATA se muestran como /dev/sda

2. Estan relacionados con SCSI, por lo que hay que activar en el kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> Devide Drivers ->
> 
> SCSI device support ->
> 
> <*> SCSI disk support 

 

 * He leido que hay que pasar scsi al kernel, pero he visto grub.conf sin ello

3. hdparm no es recomendable en SATA, ya que estos tienen todas las optimizaciones y son como un ATA con hdparm

4. La activacion de SATA en el kernel:

 *Quote:*   

> Devide Drivers ->
> 
> SCSI device support ->
> 
> SCSI low-level drivers ->
> ...

 

junto con el driver correspondiente (en mi caso VIA)

 * Pregunta: Que tiene que ver esto con libata (que hasta mi entender es un paquete que controla que driver activar)

5. Si el HDD esta como maestro; hay que compilar built-in (<*>) para poder cargar el SO (aunque aunque sea esclavo es recomendable).

6. Configurar grub no es complicado.

---------

Si me equivoco en algo me gustaria que me lo comentarais (yo creo que en lo de libata). Y ya de paso preguntar algo: Alguien que tenga SATA; ¿qué tal se comportan en cuando a dB se refiere?

----------

## DDrDark

De mas rapido, nada .. a lo mejor un poco pero casi no notas diferencia, con decirte que mi maxtor de 80gb ATA 133 y 7200rpm da 56mb en el hdparm y mi SATA WD de 160gb 7200rpm da 53 te lo digo todo. En mi caso particular se que podria dar algo mas (59 maso menos) ya que el modulo del kernel correspondiente a mi chip (sil3112) me reconoce el disco como SATA 100  y con hdparm me da errores al intentar modificar esto. No se si con otros chips tengas algun problema, supongo que no... de paso si alguien sabe algun parche para arreglar el sil3112 pues bienvenido sera  :Very Happy: 

salu2

----------

## Stolz

Efectivamente no son mas rapidos. Los que si son mas rapidos son los SATA II.

frodoweb, creo que no se te ha escapado nada, es todo correcto.

Para mi la unica ventaja de lso SATA es que son mas comodos de instalar porque el cable es mucho menos molesto al ser mas pequeño.

Saludozzzzz

----------

## DDrDark

Exactamente, yo solo me he comprado el SATA por su cable, ya tenia entendido que no notaria nada de rendimiento. Lo que me extraña es que hayan echo el conector de alimentacion tan grande, se ve que necesitas mucho voltaje

----------

## TieferFeld

Y ya que el tema està en el aire me permito preguntar: SATA-II? Cuànto falta para que se introduzcan en el mercado a un precio razonable?

----------

## DDrDark

Pues no se que placas a nivel de usuario domestico hay dispobiles que soporte SATA II, yo nohe visto ninguna vamos. Yo cuando cambie el ordenador lo mas seguro es que espere a que saquen los  amd64 con soporte para DDR2, el SATA II espero que tambien este soportado en las placas bases al igual que los slots para DDR2

----------

## r3zzo

Pues, por lo que se, el unico chipset que soporta a los SATAII en plataforma AMD es el nForce4.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Pues, por lo que se, el unico chipset que soporta a los SATAII en plataforma AMD es el nForce4.

 

... y los últimos chips ICH(6) de intel. VIA seguro que saca su chip dentro de poco tb.

Por cierto, enhorabuena por el nuevo cargo Stolz  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## frodoweb

Entonces me pillo un ATA133 nromalito 7200 rpm ?¿ (pido consejo  :Razz: ).

Otra cosa que nadie ha comentado es sobre los dB; es lo que mas me interesa (tb tengo en mente hdparm -M)

----------

## Stolz

Con vistas al futuro yo me cogeria un SATA, total, a penas hay diferencia de precio y son mas comodos de instalar.

hdparm -M en un SATA dudo mucho que funcione.

Saludozzzzzzz

----------

## frodoweb

hdparm -M lo decia por un ATA. Y con vision al futuro sería SATAII, parece que SATA es un intermedio o algo asi porque si tiene casi las mismas características que ATA en cuanto a presaciones como velocidad y ruido se refiere...

Me lo pensaré dos veces; a mi lo que me importa es el ruido.

1 disco SATA: http://www.appinformatica.com/fichas/disco_duro/app4054.htm : 31 dB (como el ruido de la calle por fuera con la ventana cerrada; me parece bastante: Sacado de la revista TODOLinux)

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

No te recomiendo tiendas de informatica como APP, pcbox etc. El stock q tienen es muy limitado, hay muchas mas posibilidades y no tienen marcas importantes. Mirate www.alternate.es www.izarmicro.net y no recuerdo ahora ninguna mas, ahi tienen cosas de calidad, sobretodo izarmicro

----------

## DiKoN_

Buenas. con respecto a que configurar grub no es complicado.. ahi os expongo mi question. tengo dos sata puesto, uno para mi gentoo y otro para windows (por ahora xDD). el caso es que no soy capaz de que me arranque windous este de las narices. aun no he tenido tiempo para informarme mas sobre el tema, ya q en lo q respecta al grub soy novato aun y mas si hablamos de sata. en principio lo he estado configurando como viene en el manual pero me dice q tarari..  :Very Happy: . asi que, ahi esta mi lucha diaria mañanera.. si alguien me puede dar alguna idea, lo agradecere. saludos gente

----------

## Stolz

 *DiKoN_ wrote:*   

> Buenas. con respecto a que configurar grub no es complicado.. ahi os expongo mi question. tengo dos sata puesto, uno para mi gentoo y otro para windows (por ahora xDD). el caso es que no soy capaz de que me arranque windous este de las narices. aun no he tenido tiempo para informarme mas sobre el tema, ya q en lo q respecta al grub soy novato aun y mas si hablamos de sata. en principio lo he estado configurando como viene en el manual pero me dice q tarari.. . asi que, ahi esta mi lucha diaria mañanera.. si alguien me puede dar alguna idea, lo agradecere. saludos gente

 

Si nos pones la configuracion actual de grub y nos dices el error que te da, ayudaria bastante  :Wink: 

Saludozzzzzz

----------

## Reikinio

Tal vez les interese este "kernel patch":

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/jgarzik/libata/

Yo lo use para deshabilitar "Write Caching" en mi disco SATA.

----------

## DDrDark

Y de que se encarga el write config? lo malo es que de la lista no sale mi kernel, que esun 2.6.12-r9, pasara algo si le pongo el parche del 2.6.13?

----------

## Reikinio

 *Quote:*   

> Y de que se encarga el write config? lo malo es que de la lista no sale mi kernel, que esun 2.6.12-r9, pasara algo si le pongo el parche del 2.6.13?

 

El patch the permite utilizar hdparm con discos SATA, los discos SATA son controlados en el kernel por libata.

Para fijarte si tenes el patch en tu kernel, entra: 'hdparm -I /dev/sda', 

Algunas opciones no funcionan. 

Yo prefiero tener "write caching" deshabilitado, si lo habilitas entonces tu sistema correra mas rapido pero corres el riesgo de que se te cuelge.

Estas seguro que tenes 2.6.12-r9 ?? yo tengo r-6, bueno tendre que hacer un emerge --sync luego  :Smile: 

No uses patches para otras versiones, 

Para tu kernel usa este:

http://ftp.linux.hr/pub/linux/kernel/people/jgarzik/libata/2.6.12-git4-passthru1.patch.bz2

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> http://ftp.linux.hr/pub/linux/kernel/people/jgarzik/libata/2.6.12-git4-passthru1.patch.bz2

 

mejor usad éste, que es el mas actualizado  :Wink: 

http://kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.13-rc6/2.6.13-rc6-mm1/broken-out/git-libata-all.patch

saluetes

----------

## frodoweb

que os parece este: http://www.alternate.es/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=A9BU03&#tecData ??

mi prioridad es el silencio.

En cuanto al parche... es bastante interesante. Sobre todo por poder trabajr con hdparm y SATA (aunque si viene optimizado, no se para que...)

Saludos

----------

## DDrDark

gracias por el pach! ahora voy a buscar como se instala XDDD

gringo ese kernel esta en inestable creo, porq segun se la ultima version es la que tengo yo (llevo los paquetes al dia xD)

Si usara el parche del 2.6.13 que pasaria.. xD

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> que os parece este: http://www.alternate.es/html/shop/productDetails.html?showTechData=true&artno=A9BU03&#tecData ?? 

 

por lo que sé, mientras te alejas de discos sata seagate no tendrás problemas  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> gracias por el pach! ahora voy a buscar como se instala 

 

```
cp parche /usr/src/tu_linux

cd /usr/src/tu_linux

patch -p1 < parche
```

 *Quote:*   

> gringo ese kernel esta en inestable creo, porq segun se la ultima version es la que tengo yo

 

todos los parches mostrados en éste hilo son inestables, igual vemos passthru en el 2.6.13 definitivo  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## DDrDark

pero inestables a q te refieres? inestables segun dicen los de kernel.org? porq el gentoo el 2.6.12-r9 me lo marca como "estabe".

Ahora voy a probar el ck-sources a ver q tal  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> pero inestables a q te refieres? inestables segun dicen los de kernel.org? porq el gentoo el 2.6.12-r9 me lo marca como "estabe".

 

estamos hablando de los parches passthru para libata y demás, no ? Libata está en el kernel desde hace bastante  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## DDrDark

ayer he puesto los ck-sources y van mejor que los de gentoo, habra ese parche para los ck tambien? o sirve cualquiera? y otra cosa, que es eso de mm1 y mm2?. Como dice gringo, el parche se llama passthru...

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> habra ese parche para los ck tambien?

 

prueba a aplicarlo sobre un kernel ck, no creo que de muchos problemas  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> y otra cosa, que es eso de mm1 y mm2?

 

los parches mm son el campo de pruebas del kernel oficial, en el ante todo se prueban nuevas cosilas lo que hace que tb. sea un kernel que pueda dar problemas ...

www.kernel.org

saluetes

----------

## DDrDark

muchas gracias, probare entonces  :Wink: 

----------

